# How do rats get fat?



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDy3bMRuobE

But man... those are so FAT rats. They look pretty active too! How can I prevent my rat from getting fat? Or is some degree of fatness inevitable as he ages.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Diet, Lots of Exercise and mental stimulation. Those 2 boys are just nice big boys and they are from the UK as well, so its possible big boys are in that line.

they also may be older, and rats often gain weight once they are older no matter what you do.

Your best bet is to feed low protein, low fat, low sugar and keep them nice and active.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The boys in that video are at an okay weight.

This is a fat rat. Images found randomly on google.









If you give your rats a healthy balanced diet with excersize. And you remember treats CAN be healthy, mine go nuts over veggies on a string  Sometimes it can be genetic that the rats are prone to gaining weight, or that rat could be extremely lazy. 

There are also Zucker rats, engineered in labs to be obese for studies. These are VERY rare in the pet industry however.


----------

